# [OCN LABS] Samsung Odyssey G9 49" Curved QLED DQHD Gaming Monitor Review



## geriatricpollywog

Thanks for the review! I thought the 1500R curve on my Samsung CF791 was extreme. I wouldn’t put Samsung up there with my trusted brands, EVGA and MSI, but I’ve had the monitor for 3.5 years and it still works, so I’ll definitely pick up another Samsung when it dies.

Can you load up a variety of games and report which ones natively take advantage of the aspect ratio and which ones have stretching? My screen is (only) 21:9 but I see some blurring and stretching on the far left and right in some games.


----------



## bluedevil

0451 said:


> Thanks for the review! I thought the 1500R curve on my Samsung CF791 was extreme. I wouldn’t put Samsung up there with my trusted brands, EVGA and MSI, but I’ve had the monitor for 3.5 years and it still works, so I’ll definitely pick up another Samsung when it dies.
> 
> 
> Can you load up a variety of games and report which ones natively take advantage of the aspect ratio and which ones have stretching? My screen is (only) 21:9 but I see some blurring and stretching on the far left and right in some games.



In the video I am gonna overlay some Halo:MCC and Doom Eternal. 😎


----------



## undeadhunter

I will grab this bad boy as soon as it gets in stock again!


----------



## Wishmaker

Isnt this bad boy going back to Samsung for the quality control issues identified?


----------



## Shawnb99

Wishmaker said:


> Isnt this bad boy going back to Samsung for the quality control issues identified?



Yep already been recalled


----------



## bluedevil

Wishmaker said:


> Isnt this bad boy going back to Samsung for the quality control issues identified?





Shawnb99 said:


> Yep already been recalled


Yeah, I am still waiting on verified information from my Samsung contact, but I will be holding my video review.


----------



## steelbom

This is definitely my dream monitor. I'm on an LG34UC98 right now (3440x1440) and could use the extra screen real estate. The curve looks awesome and considering I'm near-sighted, would be great for me. Then the HDR, 240Hz... jeeze. I think the price is pretty reasonable considering its specs.

But yeah concerned about quality control issues. Such a big display with an extreme curve... that's got to have some issues with the yields.


----------



## bluedevil

Video review is live.


----------



## steelbom

bluedevil said:


> Video review is live.


Cool review - it was nice seeing it live. Looks like a real beast and the curve looks awesome.


----------



## RyanRacer48

I have one of these guys. Its wild to say the least. I still have a 1080ti so its like in freaking limp mode w/o DSC.


----------



## delpy8

Hi guys Merry Christmas, I dont know if I should cry or laugh as I have taken all my corsair LT and LS off my old monitor to install this very large and heavy monitor, Thankfully did not install using my ergatron HX, Excuse the pun but this monitor is extremely BUGGY, Bought this directly from Samsung and was delivere on Monday 21st Dec, I set it up on christmas eve but It will need to be dismantled and returned for a replacment due to the below Screen Issue


----------



## bluedevil

Holy crap. It's an actual BUG. 

Jesus, QC missed this one for sure!


----------



## Compaddict

Amazing! So immersive it feels like HD VR without a needing a headset. Fits my desk perfectly too. 😊


----------

